# Crepe pan advice



## pitonboy (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been tasked with making creeps and need a pan. I was thinking about a deBuyer, but am looking for advice


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/tibos-electric-crepe-maker/

:dontknow:

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 21, 2012)

pitonboy said:


> I have been tasked with making creeps and need a pan. I was thinking about a deBuyer, but am looking for advice



the debuyer is the classic choice.


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 21, 2012)

Fantastic pan: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000N4Y8VK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 21, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Fantastic pan: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000N4Y8VK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



+1 This pan is heavy andso there aren't hot spots.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 21, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> +1 This pan is heavy andso there aren't hot spots.



i'm not surprised that's a good pan.

i don't make crepes often, but when i do i use my pre-Civil War 8 inch W.C. Davis and Co cast iron skillet. it's a great pan (it's my steak pan, when i cook for one, as well). i find that 150 years of seasoning (i inherited it from the woman who lived in my apartment since 1942, until she died last year [i lived in a smaller apartment, upstairs, before that] and it had been seasoned very well and stored well for who knows how long, before I got it) makes for a pretty non-stick surface.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 21, 2012)

De Buyer Carbone+


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 21, 2012)

I use an old De Buyer. These days it would be Carbone+


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2012)

Take any clad pan and turn it up side down. The surface will be round enough and flat for even distribution. Also no sides to get in the way of trying to get the crepe out of the pan.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Take any clad pan and turn it up side down. The surface will be round enough and flat for even distribution. Also no sides to get in the way of trying to get the crepe out of the pan.



I like this idea, need to try it. I can't recall the last time I made a crepe, does anyone have a good crepe recipe I can try?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 22, 2012)

lol of all the places, I saw it on a episode of chopped. Just have to make sure the bottom is clean.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been eyeing this one. Good price for the de buyer. Reviews seem good.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019N4ZHQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 22, 2012)

Good call Deckhand...I just bought one for a tortilla warmer.


----------

